# Mini lathe drive belt



## Arabianwoodworker (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys,
I need a drive belt for my mini lathe,it is from china and believe it or not it has no name.how can I measure what belt size I need.old one is totally burned I can't use it as a measure.any suggestion?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Being a mini-lathe, can you simply package it and take it to a supplier for them to size it up?


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Is there a number on the belt ? If there is Google belts for anything there phone no. is there give them a call I know they can help you.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Bill posted this link yesterday:

http://www.beltsforanything.com/site59.php


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd suggest taking some string and measuring the length of the loop required to make the longest path for your gearing. It should be relatively close to some standard size belts you can find at the link listed above.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I had the same problem a while back and I took a small piece of rope and put it around the pulleys and took it to my local industrial shop. They did not have a belt but did have a big "O" Ring that fit the size. It was only about $3.00 so I tried it and it's worked great. So try an "O" ring if you cannot find a belt. They work and for the price you can pick up an extra one.
Donny


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Mini Lathe drive belts*

Is it a flat belt with grooves or a v belt? If it is a flat belt,then you can use tape to measure it,if its V belt then use the rope.Unless the belt is totally destroyed you can take it to an auto parts store and the should be able to match it up and if it is to big,small,just take it back and make the adjustment to the correct size.been there done it.Good luck


----------

